# shaker baby cradle plans



## stik (Oct 30, 2013)

hi im new here and im looking for shaker baby cradle plans, i want to make a cradle for my sons first child thank you


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is a start:
http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2009/1...ns-free-cradle-plans-free-crib-plans-and-more


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Why on earth would you want to shake a baby?!!! :no::laughing:




Just kidding, I'd start with google images (or your favorite similar feature) and go from there. A simple cradle will be super easy, while a crib would be more work. The cradle is basically just an open box with some curved feet on the bottom...

https://www.google.com/search?safe=...5.0....0...1ac.1.30.img..9.10.953.HoH66Ys8f4I


----------

